# Being attacked by bees in my back yard!



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Last year we had a few weeks of aggressive bees in the back yard so we requeened and the problem faded away a few weeks later.

Today I sport three stings and had to kit up totally just to feed the rabbits.

But standing beside the flight path of OUR bees they didnt care, just moved a bit to have a look and went on into, or away from, the hive.

So what is up??? Why am I being attacked in my back yard just standing there?

And how do we STOP IT????

I hurt :Bawling:


----------



## Ace68 (Feb 20, 2012)

Were you wearing black? Dad allways tells me not to wear black clothes around the bees. Dont know if its true or not but im not keen on testing it out.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Could they be from another hive? A hotter hive?

Some bees do hate the color black. I remember when some of us were near the hive and one bee was trying to sting the hem of my son's black shirt. I brushed her away and it did not happen again.


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you wearing anything with a fragrence that could be causing this? No self respecting honey bee wants to just haul off and sting you out of shear meaness. Something is causing them to perceive you as a threat.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Oh dear, I thought my two extra posts on this subject were deleted! My computer went a bit mental and kept telling me I hadn't posted, hence the extra posts. :flame:

But, to recap where we have gotten too in the other post.......

Scentless detergent on clothes. We switched to it a month or so ago.

No perfume.

Wearing dark blue so yes, quite a dark color but I usually wear dark colors unless its really sunny and hot.

It was NOT overcast or rainy but it was cool.

No, it REALLY was not a yellow jacket!

Yes it could be from a new hive in the area but its not in our yard.

Now, I was filling up the wildlife pond with the hose on high, letting the water cascade into it, but I often do so. I often just drop it in and let it fill that way too.

If I EVER get teh time to try it I am going to kit up, get the hose and do a recreation of all the actions I took that fateful day lol and see what happens.

But having been seen off by a wasp nest or two I would expect a few bees buzzing, then lots of bees buzzing and THEN the stings to start. NOT just a suicidal few to get me. 

The last two stings I got were on my back with no warning at all, they just landed and stung me!

I think I will just sell both hives and then start back up into bees next year when things like schedules and time get a bit easier. It wont stop the bees if its a wild hive but it will if its ours and then I will know for sure what is up.

Thank you all so much for helping :rock:


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

It might be the time of year. We have super docile bees, but now that we are getting warmer and warmer here, and their stores are low, they've been anything BUT docile. They are very protective right now. Have you tried feeding, if maybe their stores are low, they may be super protective of what they have left. Try putting some pollen cakes in the hive, and some sugar water. I know I'm mean when I'm hungry, too, LOL.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Elsbet said:


> It might be the time of year. We have super docile bees, but now that we are getting warmer and warmer here, and their stores are low, they've been anything BUT docile. They are very protective right now. Have you tried feeding, if maybe their stores are low, they may be super protective of what they have left. Try putting some pollen cakes in the hive, and some sugar water. I know I'm mean when I'm hungry, too, LOL.


Their first super is half full already so they have plenty.

Havnt had even one spare moment to see if it was my filling the pond up that triggered them off but so far, so good with no more buzzings or stings.


----------

